# Ballast Color Between The Rails



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

In the interest of attempting to be prototypical, but not a rivet counter, I took this picture for ballasting purposes. It highlights the difference in ballast color outside of the rails and between the rails. I would suspect the darker color results from oil droppings from the engines and what might leak out of the rail cars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope that the leaking cars are not tankers. 

Nice shot showing the difference, I see oil and rust among other things.
I guess this is a main line?

On the left side you can see the outside edge of the ties, on the right side you can't I wonder why.
Maybe the outside ballast was added not too long ago?

I also see a pile of old ties, though the ties under the rail look pretty old, maybe they replaced one here and there instead of replacing them all?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Most likely it is some oil or creosote coating washing off..

And yes the outer ballast looks perty clean cause I most likely did that area.. Lol 

Seriously though when I used to run a ballast digger we take the rock run it on a conveyor system sift and discharge the smaller rock and sediment and then re-skid the ballast back onto the side of the track.. Helps prevent all those piles of ties piled up from the lack of upkeep and deterioration. Moister is what kills the track bed so that center could just be moister and soiled rock.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Oil dripping from the engines, general rust off the tracks, brake shoe dust, etc.

You can see some rust colour on the ballast along the outside of the left rail as well; in between the rails is a lot more sheltered from being washed away.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe in the rain little (mildly) rusty water runs from the wagons, onto the ballast/tracks.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you want to color your ballast like the pic I would use woodland scenics earth tone color mix with like red sienna or a rusty water color based paint..


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Intresting picture, I would have at first said new rock was added around the track. Now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

It is possible but like all companies up csx Canadian national Norfolk are on a budget so cleaning the rock is cheaper than hauling in new.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCu12MZ5qbA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hope you all can see this... I used to operate one of these


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Grabbem88 said:


> It is possible but like all companies up csx Canadian national Norfolk are on a budget so cleaning the rock is cheaper than hauling in new.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCu12MZ5qbA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Hope you all can see this... I used to operate one of these


Man that is one dusty, dirty job. Hope that cab was air conditioned. Interesting video and thanks for posting it. I'd never seen that operation before. Pete


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I mostly either ran the skidders or walk the rails as a spotter to tell the operator where he is at raised and lowered where all sensors and wires were marked and the obvious crossing bridges and drops..

When I finally got to operate the wheels... You see absolutely nothing and barely hear the radio!

Glad to share!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the insight Grabbem88. Got any tales to tell about operating that machine? I imagine it could do some damage if it got loose. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Washing ballast, I never knew that they did that.

Not good for the ears or breathing all that dust!
The air has to be a little toxic from all the accumulated brakes dust and left over oil drippings and Lord knows what else blowing around off the roadbed.

They look like a million dollar machines too, just to wash the stone. 

I would like to see the before and after shots of the stone.
But, very interesting thanks for posting the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Chucks of rust falling off of the rolling stock.


----------

